# Keeping warm in the cold



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

Its starting to get cold at night now. We haven't turned on our heater and I honestly would rather avoid it because it would get too warm in the house for my liking. The past few winters it hasn't even gotten cold enough for us to need the heater. 
Last night it was 66 degrees the house, and right before bed I went in the critter room. I have a tank full of baby male mice (most are 6 weeks old.. a few are 4 weeks old) and they were so cold that I thought they weren't going to make it until morning. They were stiff and not moving. I turned on the snake's heat source since it keeps the room warmer and I had a feeling the snake probably needed it anyway. 
This morning I checked on the mice and they were all doing fine. I guess the heat helped. Everyone else seemed okay during the night because all of the other mice have adults and babies together. I added my two infertile females (they are two very obese and old brindle mice) in with the little bucks in hopes of them keeping the little ones warm. 
I also added hay and tissues to each tank.

Is there any other way to keep that room warm? I thought about buying a space heater, but how likely are they to start a fire? I would only need it during the night.


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

You can get an electric heater with no fire risk at walmart fairly cheap. They would heat one room at a time. 
http://www.cpsc.gov/PageFiles/71861/05094.jpg is a photo of the type of heater I mean.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks! I'll get one today.


----------

